# Remote Monitoring



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotta ask, is it possible to HWMonitor or some other temperature monitoring program on a remote level? I've got a laptop that I use while playing my games and this idea came to me while playing Tomb Raider. Can I actually set up the laptop to monitor my desktop's temps via cloud computing on a local network?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge what you propose is not possible. HWMonitor, as well as other monitoring software, uses the Mobo's sensors that the app is running on as a source.
Are you experiencing heat problems or is this just a novel idea?


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

It's just an idea by itself. I don't have enough room for a second monitor on my desk, so that's why I was curious. Thanks, though!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi NFSRacer :wave:

As Tyree says above, but a little freeware utility called '*Speedfan*' can email you if certain temps are reached. Otherwise, it just sits in the System-Tray and shows whatever sensor you select (hover over it to see all monitored temps).

As it comes, it's not always accurate with it sensor-readings, but it can be adjusted to something more accurate (e.g. HWMonitor), then it's good to go.


----------

